# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Eye candy thread

## littleindiangirl

Post up some darn pics! 

I'll start.

----------


## littleindiangirl



----------

_oliverstwist_ (08-17-2009)

----------


## littleindiangirl



----------


## littleindiangirl



----------

_oliverstwist_ (08-17-2009)

----------


## littleindiangirl



----------


## cobweb2000

They're all gorgeous but I LOVE the SST's.  I think they are the prettiest out of the short tail complex and I will have one someday.

I'm almost embarrassed to post my little guy since he's a rather unexciting shade of brown.  He wasn't the prettiest baby out of his clutch, but I was more interested in temperament. He's never even made an attempt to hiss, strike or musk so far.  He also eats like a freaking pig.

Here he is at a tiny 86g.  (P. Breit)

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (08-16-2009)

----------


## cobweb2000

> 


This one is unreal!

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (08-16-2009)

----------


## littleindiangirl

That's about it for me!

----------


## littleindiangirl

> They're all gorgeous but I LOVE the SST's.  I think they are the prettiest out of the short tail complex and I will have one someday.
> 
> I'm almost embarrassed to post my little guy since he's a rather unexciting shade of brown.  He wasn't the prettiest baby out of his clutch, but I was more interested in temperament. He's never even made an attempt to hiss, strike or musk so far.  He also eats like a freaking pig.
> 
> Here he is at a tiny 86g.  (P. Breit)


He looks good! The short tails just get better with age.  :Very Happy:

----------


## littleindiangirl

Seriously, no one wants to post any pics of their animals? Come on....  :Sad:

----------


## Spaniard

Nice bloods Connie! When I'm ready for one I know who I'm calling.

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-06-2009)

----------


## 2kdime

I've shown all the photos I've taken....but heres a couple.

Crappy cell phone pic of the snake....

And yours truly  :Very Happy: 

What are you shooting with Connie?

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-05-2009)

----------


## Oroborous

Gorgeous bloods everyone! Connie, I love your black bloods! Just stunning. 
Here's a couple of my 08 male, fergis.

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-05-2009)

----------


## littleindiangirl

Thanks for the replies every body. I know we don't have a strong blood representaion here lol.

2k, I use a canon rebel XT.  :Smile:

----------


## Hapa_Haole

As soon as the sun comes out I'll let the photo shoot commence! And I'll try to refrain from posting all the pics I take but I can't make any promises.. 

Dennis

----------


## Laooda

HOTNESS Everyone....    :Bowdown:

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-05-2009)

----------


## Hapa_Haole

Here's my striper, Louis, from Matt Minetola lookin' sexy on my longboard.  :Good Job: 











Thanks for looking,
Dennis

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-05-2009)

----------


## sg1trogdor

> Here's my striper, Louis, from Matt Minetola lookin' sexy on my longboard. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That things is freaking gorgeous.

----------

_Hapa_Haole_ (08-22-2009)

----------


## sg1trogdor

Well heres a few of my Sumatran.  Posted them he other day but why not again lol.  
\


And heres a few of my Borneo.  They are from last year when I got her.  I don't have any recent ones.

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-06-2009)

----------


## Hapa_Haole

> That things is freaking gorgeous.


Thanks very much! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  I'd have to agree. 

Dennis

----------


## cobweb2000

> Thanks very much! I'd have to agree. 
> 
> Dennis


I will second what was said above, that stripe is gorgeous!

----------

_Hapa_Haole_ (08-22-2009)

----------


## Hapa_Haole

> I will second what was said above, that stripe is gorgeous!


Thanks a lot! I'm pretty proud of my little guy.

----------


## Jyson

Great looking snakes Yall! Here is the best pic I have of mine so far, wish I had better pics to offer.

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-05-2009)

----------


## lpnaz480

wow nice looking snakes to all of you. you now have peaked my interest in blood pythons

----------


## Denial

> Here's my striper, Louis, from Matt Minetola lookin' sexy on my longboard. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amazing looking snake! Also love the longboard I tried to get one forever in sc but they dont carry them at our skateshops so we just used regular skateboards and old school boards

----------


## Hapa_Haole

> Amazing looking snake! Also love the longboard I tried to get one forever in sc but they dont carry them at our skateshops so we just used regular skateboards and old school boards


Thanks! Check out "mile high skates." They have great prices and FREE, let me repeat, FREE shipping. Their boards in stock seem to change regularly so if nothing interests you now check back in a couple weeks. 

Keep the pics coming people!  :Very Happy:

----------


## m00kfu

How about some chrome head action?

----------


## 2kdime

Twistin my arm over here!

Here ya go.

1 year old Bino and a 4 year old Red size comparison

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-06-2009)

----------


## littleindiangirl

And here I didn't even know you had that albino!  How long have you had that guy for?

----------

_2kdime_ (08-23-2009)

----------


## smilin-buddha

So love those blacks

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-06-2009)

----------


## 2kdime

I've got a 1.1 pair of Binos Connie!

You didn't know?

Thats the female, and this is an OLD one of the Male.

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-06-2009)

----------


## Crazy4Herps

> 


LOVE the chrome head!!!  :Good Job:  Gorgeous!



Here's my Borneo. Really can't get enough of him, he is so much _fun_! He's quite the talker, has never poo'd anywhere except for on me (it is absolutely incredible how much liquid they can hold!!!), but no tags as of yet.

In the grey-ish light cast from the window.



Yellow-ish light from the ceiling lamp.


Direct sunlight through a window. (I had him out at just the right time of day, I finally managed to bring out some of his colors on camera.)



Really, these guys are irresistible!! Who couldn't fall in love with such fat, ill-tempered lookers?

----------


## bloodpython_MA

that chrome head is SMOKIN!
And the sumatran short-tails in this thread are CRAZY dark!
My first borneo short-tail...Lil' Sausage





My lil girl who i got from Kara  :Very Happy: 




Post-shed pics comming shortly.  :Good Job:

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-05-2009)

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Beautiful!!!

----------


## N4S

> LOVE the chrome head!!!  Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Borneo. Really can't get enough of him, he is so much _fun_! He's quite the talker, has never poo'd anywhere except for on me (it is absolutely incredible how much liquid they can hold!!!), but no tags as of yet.
> 
> In the grey-ish light cast from the window.
> 
> 
> ...


Is something wrong with it's eyes?  :Confused:

----------


## PythonBreeder

Awww!!! Everyones bloods are so awesome! Well....... here is my little guy who doesn't eat unless assisted..... :Sad: 
Old pic, but he hasn't changed a bit.....

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-06-2009)

----------


## m00kfu

Everyone's got some great looking short tails!  Man I wish borneo's kept that bright orange head as they got older.  Here's a picture of my yellow/orange/peach headed sumatran short tail that hopefully will stay nice and bright, although she's headed into a shed right now and not as bright as usual.  :Very Happy: 



I know there's gotta be more blood owners on this board.  Post 'em up!  :Wink:

----------


## Crazy4Herps

> Is something wrong with it's eyes?


Retained spectacles. I've tried baths, washclothes, etc. I'm not up for using the tape method just yet. He's young, he sheds often, I'm going to see if they come off with the next shed.

----------


## littleindiangirl

If you need advice for taking off the old spectacles, let us (as in this here forum) know. We got lots of ideas hanging around to get off those old eye caps!  :Smile: 

BTW, he is a gorgeous borneo, I am more favorable to that coloring on a borneo than the dark brown.  :Very Happy: 

Great pics everyone, I love coming back here to check on whats new.  :Love:

----------

_Crazy4Herps_ (09-06-2009)

----------


## littleindiangirl

I've got an updated pic of this guy. I think this first one was in February of this year. And the bottom ones were taken just a few weeks ago. He's getting richer in color every day. 

Of course, I am partial to this pumpkin orange color, but I just can't wait to see him all grown up. His parents were killer looking animals.  :Smile:

----------

_2kdime_ (09-06-2009),_Jyson_ (09-06-2009)

----------


## 2kdime

HOLY MOLEY my eyes just popped out of my head!!!

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-05-2009)

----------


## redpython

That snake is turning out to be insane. just wait til' about 20 months or so....

geez connie, i know i am biased, but that is one nice looking blood!









> I've got an updated pic of this guy. I think this first one was in February of this year. And the bottom ones were taken just a few weeks ago. He's getting richer in color every day. 
> 
> Of course, I am partial to this pumpkin orange color, but I just can't wait to see him all grown up. His parents were killer looking animals.

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-05-2009)

----------


## redpython

i could be wrong, but it looks like your snake has mites.






> Direct sunlight through a window. (I had him out at just the right time of day, I finally managed to bring out some of his colors on camera.)
> 
> 
> 
> Really, these guys are irresistible!! Who couldn't fall in love with such fat, ill-tempered lookers?

----------


## djansen

> i could be wrong, but it looks like your snake has mites.


hmmm, I dont see any.

----------


## redpython

when the eyes are sunk in like that, a lot of times (not always), it's due to mites being up around the socket area.

that is what it looks like to me.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

> when the eyes are sunk in like that, a lot of times (not always), it's due to mites being up around the socket area.
> 
> that is what it looks like to me.


Wow, you're good!! He did, that's why he was in the bath. They're gone now, thanks to Reptile Relief along with the baths.  :Smile:

----------


## rodentslayer

Holy Shiz Connie!!!  That is a sic red blood!  I like the vibrant colors.

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (09-06-2009)

----------


## 2kdime

Wait till you see what I have in store for you guys :Very Happy:

----------


## Akua_Ko_Nalu

A couple from me;

Yearling T+ Albino, yearling Marble Stripe and yearling Ultra-Breit;







And 2 of my Stripes I hatched in '08;

----------

_2kdime_ (09-06-2009),bloodpython_MA (09-07-2009),_Crazy4Herps_ (09-07-2009),_littleindiangirl_ (09-06-2009)

----------


## littleindiangirl

Akua, you have one stellar collection man! Always lovin to see your animals around here.  :Smile:

----------

Akua_Ko_Nalu (09-07-2009)

----------


## littleindiangirl

> Wait till you see what I have in store for you guys


Oh really?  :Devilish:   :Floating:

----------

_2kdime_ (09-06-2009)

----------


## 2kdime

No kidding! That Ultra is somethin else!





> Akua, you have one stellar collection man! Always lovin to see your animals around here.

----------

Akua_Ko_Nalu (09-07-2009)

----------


## Crazy4Herps

:Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

The ultra breit is out-of-this-world!!

----------

Akua_Ko_Nalu (09-07-2009)

----------


## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Thanks for the kind words, guys.
I love this Ultra, when I saw him I simply couldn't say no!

----------


## rodentslayer

Here's JR (1yr old) and a 3 month old.  Both are from the same pairing.

thanks for looking!!!
Jordan

----------


## 2kdime

Holy cow Jordan!!

I think you made a good choice picking up that animal from Jason!

He gets better and better every time I see him!

----------

rodentslayer (09-08-2009)

----------


## rodentslayer

Thanks!  Yeah I dont think I went wrong either ..hehehhe.  I have alot of fun with the albinos and how they intensify with every shed.

----------


## m00kfu

That first one has got to be one of the best looking albino's I've seen.  Definitely wouldn't mind having that one in my collection.  :Wink:

----------

rodentslayer (09-10-2009)

----------


## 2kdime



----------


## waltah!

> 


Bday present?

----------

_2kdime_ (09-19-2009)

----------


## 2kdime

No! This is Lillyorchid's old male, Sula!!

He's gotten big!

Such a great snake.






> Bday present?

----------


## Dave79

> 


Amazing

----------


## cobweb2000

Took some better pictures of my plain, but lovable boy.

----------


## lillyorchid

> 






> Bday present?





> No! This is Lillyorchid's old male, Sula!!
> 
> He's gotten big!
> 
> Such a great snake.



Yup. I got him when he was just a little thing....

Yes that is a quarter next to him. LOL


I let him go (worst mistake I made) and sold him to Trevor (I couldn't have asked for a better person to own Sula). As of a few days ago, Trevor let me know that he is looking to let Sula go and asked if I wanted him back. OMG YES! Thankfully Trevor kept his word when I asked him a long time ago if he ever wanted to get rid of him to please let me know because I'd love to have him back. Well Mr. Sula will be coming back here in about a month time, give take a few days/weeks depending on when he cage is built and shipped.


Annnd with this thread. I will post some eye candy.  :Wink: 
I picked up this hot girl at the MARS show this past weekend!









I picked her up from Joel at Blood Trail Pythons. What a great guy! His bloods are all beautiful, healthy, animals with puppy dog personalities. He only breeds calm, nice, none bitey snakes. And to think some people don't believe temperament genetics are passed on in snakes. LMAO


Hopefully she grows up to have the same laid back, placid, puppy dog temperament Sula has. So far, she's great.

----------

_2kdime_ (09-21-2009)

----------


## 2kdime

Good to see you getting back into Bloods Allison! Sula was in good hands during his stay with me, and I know he'll be right back into another good home.

The coloration on that Albino is off the charts! Not to mention the nice clean pattern she's got!

You'll have to keep me/us updated on Sula as time goes on you know!

----------


## MikeyP

> 


I noticed those cages in the background. They look awesome, where are they from/dimensions/cost? Also do you have any pictures of them? Just curious, gorgeous blood to by the way!

----------

_2kdime_ (09-22-2009)

----------


## Laooda

YEA BABEEE....This thread made my mouth water!   :Very Happy:  

Gorgeous stuff everyone!!!   :Bowdown:

----------


## 2kdime

Yeah Mike, those are AP T-10's. I've got some pictures on the home computer I can upload once I get home. They're 48 x 24 x 15, on sale right now for 165 I believe.

----------


## 2kdime

Here ya go Mike

When you walk in



Straight ahead



Sula roaming through his water bowl :Very Happy:

----------


## MikeyP

Those look great. How do you like them? Your setup is just ideal. What do you use for the heat source, just a UTH or do you have heat panels or anything else? Thanks a lot for the reply!!

----------

_2kdime_ (09-22-2009)

----------


## 2kdime

LOVE EM!

I also like the Boaphiles, though I haven't tried em yet. They just look great in my opinion.

Only complaint about these is you have to be a surgeon with your silicone. I kinda rushed mine and now I'm going to have to redo em.

I use 11" wide flexwatt from front to back of the left side of the cages.

I keep the ambient temp in my room 82 to 83 year round.

I have tried RHP's in this type of cage, and hated em. I had a lot of trouble getting temps right.








> Those look great. How do you like them? Your setup is just ideal. What do you use for the heat source, just a UTH or do you have heat panels or anything else? Thanks a lot for the reply!!

----------


## lillyorchid

> Here ya go Mike
> Sula roaming through his water bowl


Trevor I just had to grin so hard at this picture. I always thought he may be part fish...



annnnd

"I'm watching you!"

----------

_2kdime_ (09-22-2009)

----------


## 2kdime

Freshly shed Matrix Female

----------


## zackw419

> Freshly shed Matrix Female


awesome, whats her age?

----------


## 2kdime

She is a little over a year old at this point.







> awesome, whats her age?

----------


## Hapa_Haole

> Trevor I just had to grin so hard at this picture. I always thought he may be part fish...
> 
> 
> 
> annnnd
> 
> "I'm watching you!"


Lol! Love those pics! You got some nice looking bloods.

Dennis

----------


## zackw419

> She is a little over a year old at this point.


a little over a  year!? She's a monster!  :Smile:

----------


## 2kdime

She wants to be a growed up :Very Happy: 





> a little over a  year!? She's a monster!

----------

_zackw419_ (09-27-2009)

----------

